# I don't know where I'm going, but I'll get there



## linalindholm

I am a swedish student and I'm looking for the translation in Hebrew to the above sentence. Could anyone please help me?


----------



## Aoyama

Shalom to the Forum linalindholm !
Can't write (sadly) Hebrew with this PC.
Someone may come up with the Hebrew script.
*I don't know where I'm going, but I'll get there* .
Ani lo yodéa (yodaat _for a girl_) léan* ani olékh (olékhet), aval ani yigia le sham.
*instead of léan, eifo is possible, colloquially.
To be corrected, if need be.


----------



## hadronic

_léan_ or _leán_ ?
_yigia_ or _yagia_ ?


----------



## Aoyama

> _léan_ or _leán_ ?


, I don't understand how _leán _would/could be pronounced . E is always é in Hebrew, as for _á _, I don't know.


> _yigia_ or _yagia_ ?


 I'd say _yigia_ but to be confirmed.


----------



## RaLo18

יגיע (pronounced _yagia'_) is the third-person singular future form. אגיע (_'agia'_, the first-person form) should be used.


----------



## Aoyama

> אגיע (_'agia'_, the first-person form) should be used.


Right, so I was wrong on two counts, and hadronic was right on one count ...
Then, _ani_ is not needed,_ agia_ is enough.
This being said, I would ad in Hebrew (as in English) "surely", "undoubtedly" : bli safek ? Or something else.
*I don't know where I'm going, but I'll [sure(ly)] get there* .


----------



## hadronic

Aoyama said:


> , I don't understand how _leán _would/could be pronounced . E is always é in Hebrew, as for _á _, I don't know.
> I'd say _yigia_ but to be confirmed.


 
"é" is [e] only in French.
In an international context (as here), I took your diacritical marks as a stress marker.
This assumption has been inforced by the first occurence of "é", in the word "yodéa" : some people very regularly like to highlight the specific stress pattern of the patach ganuv.


----------



## Aoyama

> "é" is [e] only in French.


true, though sometimes it is used to make sure it is pronounced the "latin" way. See for example saké and kamikazé among others.
For the rest, I don't really know if there is a pronounciation _specific stress pattern of the patach ganuv _in Hebrew, or for that matter a _specific stress pattern in pronounciation _in Hebrew as a whole, other than what occurs with the different _accents_ (from the speakers origin).


----------



## `Omer

אני לא יודע לאן אני הולך, אבל אני אגיע לשם.


----------



## Aoyama

> *אני לא יודע לאן אני הולך, אבל אני אגיע לשם*


Bidiyuk, toda raba


----------



## hadronic

Aoyama said:


> See for example saké and kamikazé among others.


 
This, is very French too.



Aoyama said:


> I don't really know if there is a pronounciation _specific stress pattern of the patach ganuv _in Hebrew, or for that matter a _specific stress pattern in pronounciation _in Hebrew as a whole.


 
FYI, there is.


----------

